# Radio Frequency



## Interceptor (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm New to this forum and a police scanner amateur. Was wondering about the different frequencies along I-95 and I-93 that are used by the staties. I drive along those roads everyday and would like to listen to them. Thsi thread could be a sticky on the different towns and their frequencies.

Also please mention is you're analog or digital


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I already have my drink abd popcorn LOL


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Uh, allow me to help you.

http://www.google.com/search?q=massachusetts+state+police+frequencies

Don't you think that would have been a better thing to do before asking someone? This isn't a scanning message board...keep in mind that 99% of cops have no idea what the frequencies in their radios are, much less than that when you have a trunking system with multiple frequencies and talkgroups.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

frank said:


> Uh, allow me to help you.
> keep in mind that 99% of cops have no idea what the frequencies in their radios are,


You don't know *YOUR* frequencies!!!! lol!! Mine is 999.99999 if anyone wants to listen and don't worrry about any static.,lol



USMCMP5811 said:


> Do you have that scanner of yours mounted right below your radar detector?


Don't forget the thin blue line sticker, in support of you sister's, brother's, uncle's, cousin who works security but they call themselves patrolman so that why you have it on your car!!lol


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

94.1, 103.7 and 96.9 (but only when Margery Eagan is bitching about police details). Hope that helps. :mrgreen:


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 28, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Do you have that scanner of yours mounted right below your radar detector?


Ummm no. I have a handheld scanner and radar detectors are useless


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 28, 2008)

frank said:


> Uh, allow me to help you.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=massachusetts+state+police+frequencies
> 
> Don't you think that would have been a better thing to do before asking someone? This isn't a scanning message board...keep in mind that 99% of cops have no idea what the frequencies in their radios are, much less than that when you have a trunking system with multiple frequencies and talkgroups.


My assumption was that all cops know their frequencies so it would be accurate. A lot of the frequencies listed online do not work.

Thats why i didn't just google. Does this answer your question?


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 28, 2008)

Rocco39 said:


> 94.1, 103.7 and 96.9 (but only when Margery Eagan is bitching about police details). Hope that helps. :mrgreen:


96.9 is a useless radio station.

Micheal Graham always bitches about how cops make too much.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I drive along those roads everyday and would like to listen to them.


Here's a question...why? Most police radio traffic is about as interesting as listening to a food processor. 90% of it is calls for service, accidents, DMV's and officers running listings. Really heart-wrenching drama there!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Rocco39 said:


> 94.1, 103.7 and 96.9 (but only when Margery Eagan is bitching about police details). Hope that helps. :mrgreen:


 just friggin Pricless LMAO


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> Here's a question...why? Most police radio traffic is about as interesting as listening to a food processor. 90% of it is calls for service, accidents, DMV's and officers running listings. Really heart-wrenching drama there!


I dunno, we can get on a good tangent, especially shitting on guys we don't like (or do like). And a slow Sunday is usually good for a larf.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The only ones worth listening too, if your looking for a little more drama than your everyday transmissions are bapern, intercity or county regional. Those freqs are usually dead till something happens that's a little more than your everyday disturbance call. And no, I don't know the freqs


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

5.000 MHz is one of the frequencies I use. All though I keep hearing "at the tone the time will be" on it


----------



## CarverD1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rocco39 said:


> 94.1, 103.7 and 96.9 (but only when Margery Eagan is bitching about police details). Hope that helps. :mrgreen:


94.1 WHJY Paul in Al in the Mornings
104.1 WBCN Toucher and Rich in the Afternoon


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 28, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Here's a question...why? Most police radio traffic is about as interesting as listening to a food processor. 90% of it is calls for service, accidents, DMV's and officers running listings. Really heart-wrenching drama there!


Never know if there is an accident and where it might be so I can re-direct my path when needed. just to stay on top of events


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> Never know if there is an accident and where it might be so I can re-direct my path when needed. just to stay on top of events


What about that radio built into your car??....WBZ Radio 1030 Traffic updates on the 3's?


----------



## xbreaka (Oct 25, 2007)

Seriously, I doubt the highway radio traffic is of any interest..

Wouldn't you rather listen to music or howie carr while on the highway?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

No offense to the MSP, but listening to the MSP is borrrrrrrring. 90% of it is DMVs and plates being run. I only listen to them if there is a call involving MSP resources (Search, Perimeters being set-up, chases, etc.). Smart Route Traffic on 460.925 will provide more then enough traffic information to keep any traffic nut under control.


----------

